# Short reach compact drop bars



## cyberknight (16 Jul 2016)

Has anyone got some gathering dust please?
Trying to get my bike fits the same on 2 bikes and i realize that my commuter is really to big even with a shorty stem and the bars have a long reach compared to my boardman


----------



## KneesUp (16 Jul 2016)

What diameter do you want - I've some 31.8mm in the shed I think.


----------



## cyberknight (16 Jul 2016)

KneesUp said:


> What diameter do you want - I've some 31.8mm in the shed I think.


standard clamp atm but i have a selection of stem sizes and diameters in stock .
red bike = to big , white bike = compact reach , maybe 2 cm of extra reach altogether i have between the two as the white = 54 which spot on for m size, red = 56.


----------



## KneesUp (16 Jul 2016)

I'll dig mine out tomorrow and check - they're like the ones on the white bike, but as far as I can remember they are 31.8. You can have them for cost of postage if they're any use though.


----------



## Sharky (16 Jul 2016)

Could be the angle of the photo, but the bars seem tilted up a bit. I usually have the straight bits at the bottom almost horizontal.
I do like compact bars though. Got them on all my road bikes.


----------



## KneesUp (23 Jul 2016)

Sorry I forgot all abut this - found the bars at the back of the shed this afternoon. They are Giant bars, 31.8mm clamp, 40cm wide, about 15cm drop. Any use?


----------



## cyberknight (24 Jul 2016)

KneesUp said:


> Sorry I forgot all abut this - found the bars at the back of the shed this afternoon. They are Giant bars, 31.8mm clamp, 40cm wide, about 15cm drop. Any use?
> View attachment 135912
> View attachment 135913


How much ?
Tried sticking a longer stem on the white bike to make it like the the big one and i had numb hands so looks like i need that shorter reach bar.


----------

